# Synarel side effect?



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

I am day 7 of down reg with Synarel and for the last 4 days i have been having nausea on and off. I did not have this on my last cycle and have read through the synarel leaflet and it does not mention it. 

Is nausea a known side effect of synarel and Down regulation?

thanks
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi wright1,

It isn't noted in the company info for nafarelin (Synarel) but nausea and sometimes vomiting are a side effect of buserelin (Suprefact, Suprecur) and both drugs work in similar ways; so it may be being caused by the Synarel and you may just be more sensitive to it this cycle. Hopefully it will go once you start stimms 

Best wishes for cycle  
Maz x


----------

